
Show HN: First Remote Jobs Board for Australia - chriswarburton
https://goremote.com.au
======
RamonCal
"pay what you want" feature is too risky, but quite interesting and
affordable. Just curious - How do you think how many companies will pay more
that $1?:)

~~~
chriswarburton
There are two main reasons we chose to launch with ‘pay what you want’ 1\. We
wanted to to our little bit to help businesses during COVID

2\. Drum up interest during launch and make the barrier to posting a job as
low as possible initially.

‘Pay what you want me is not a long term pricing strategy. Likely we’ll raise
it to $99 in August and test higher prices until we find our sweet spot.

------
vitto13
With this job board, can everyone from other part of world can work for
Australian companies? or is it for Australians only?

~~~
chriswarburton
Initially, the job board will show all remote jobs that Australian’s can apply
for meaning the companies could be from anywhere. So the answer to your
question is yes BUT it depends on the company and their specific requirements.
For example there is a bunch of jobs live on the board right now that are open
to anyone from anywhere. Hope that helps.

------
levonterteryan
It's interesting that there hasn't been a remotes jobs board dedicated for
Australia up until now!

~~~
chriswarburton
Kinda weird right. I guess it shows how little consideration there was for
remote working in Australia pre COVID.

------
totetsu
Oh, make it Australia and NZ please

~~~
chriswarburton
Hey, yes this is in our plans! Might fast track it now you have asked for it
;-)

